# Recommendation for BEST 8 port gigaswitch?



## Rob Elliott (Aug 21, 2015)

For you heavy VSL VEPRO users....

I have a Netgear one now (for 5 years) - giving up the ghost (intermittent traffic at times - until reboot of switch) - can you make a recommendation for the BEST one that users have (using VEPRO latest build). Thanks in advance. 


( I have this posted over at VSL but no replies)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 21, 2015)

I haven't had any issues with the Netgear GS105e. It was recommended on the VSL forum. I think the 8 port version would work just as well. They give a lot of customization that only higher end switches offer. You could consider an HP Procurve but those tend to be a lot more expensive.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 21, 2015)

Yea I have the GS108 - but it might even be +6 years old. Not bad I guess. Perhaps I should just replace the GS108 - what about the GS608? Longer life span? Thanks for your reply Gerhard.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 21, 2015)

I have no clue. I've only used the GS105e and a cheap Dlink switch for my home networking. Considering the low cost of the GS108, I'd just get another one of those even if it does die in 5 years.

I've done quite a bit of tinkering with switch and network settings when I spent months trying to troubleshoot my VEP issues and found that most of the settings have no effect on VEP so any switch will probably work nowadays.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 21, 2015)

Yea probably good advice. Thanks again.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I tend to be a little cautious of netgear, D-Link, and netcomm when it comes to modems, routers, and switches.
I prefer TP-Link or Billion generally.
Often not as user-friendly, but even the cheap models have better hardware in them.


----------



## Mathematics (Aug 22, 2015)

As you learn more about network switches, you'll find there are two types: managed and unmanaged. Unless there are computers connected to this switch that are constantly streaming large files throughout the day, unmanaged is just fine. I personally own the Linksys LGS108, although there is a newer model now. Here's a link to it on a popular retail website.

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-8-Ports-Switch-LGS108/dp/B00EUU9XJU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1440237162&sr=8-2&keywords=lgs108+linksys (Linksys LGS108 8-port Gigabit Unmanaged Switch)

For completeness:

Is the gigabit network isolated such that no other computers, except for yours, are connected to the switch?
If so, then unmanaged is fine. It will be cheaper as well.

If the computers are connected to the internet, will you be sharing the internet with others also connected to that switch?

If so, then managed might be considered IF the other computers are doing any or all of the following: streaming HD video, playing online video games, video chat, or anything else that has to do with video or large media files (not music...that's actually insignificant). Why? Because you can prioritize bandwidth to the VEP computers. With an unmanaged switch, you have no control and you're hoping the internal QoS monitor appropriates the bandwidth you need to your computers and not the other people.
My experience is that unmanaged can be fine with certain brand of switches that have good QoS monitoring. You'll have to do the research on that but I know that Netgear and Linksys are good for that but I discovered that Linksys has better internal chipsets than most everything out on the market. They also run cool and are silent...no fan.

If not, then unmanaged is fine.

For unmanaged: Linksys, Netgear, D-link (in that order according to reliability)
For managed: Dell PowerConnect 2808 (reliable chipset)

How about the $20 switches? They probably will work just as fine but aside from having less ports, their maximum internal data transfer will give you 1Gbps between two computers (as advertised) BUT with more computers it's not a true 1Gbps connection anymore. I can't explain all the details on that, as those units have their own managing system inside that smartly regulates the data packets. You'll have to try it out and see if it does the job for your workflow. I know the name brand of switches I mentioned offer models that have true 1Gbps per each port. In reality, it's not exactly 1Gbps...it's slightly less due to the type of computer you're using and the services running on that computer.

Take what I say with a grain of salt. I hope it gives you some insight on what to pay attention to in your research. New versions of switches have surfaced since I did my research a while back but it will still boil down to two types as mentioned before. *I am most certain unmanaged will be quite sufficient.* I only went into detail because the information I provided is spread across many webpages on different websites. If there is any error in anything I have stated, I'm sure no one will hesitate to correct it...which is good for you! (and me)

Good luck.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey thanks you guys - I'll look at the Linksys LGS108 now but this TP-link looks good - excellent user reviews.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 22, 2015)

I went through 2 cheaper routers and became fed up so I bought a Buffalo 24 Port Switcher and have not had any problems. It was about $250 at the time, but has worked flawlessly for the last several years. I run 4 slaves with heavy traffic and it works great. 

Here is the current version of what I use:


----------



## proxima (Aug 22, 2015)

Many devices like this die because the (relatively cheap) wall adapter starts flaking out and providing inconsistent power. If you happen to have another identical wall adapter (that is, the output voltage, AC/DC type, amp rating, and + or - pin configuration is the same), you might try seeing if your current switch still works.

But switches, even good unmanaged ones, are cheap. I happen to have a couple of D-Links that have worked well enough for me, but you'd do fine with any well-rated one. The Linksys SE3008 (successor to the LGS108) looks promising if I were in the market again.


----------

